#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Does your profile reveal the real you?

## Helena

Hey guys,

People on social media are of different types.Some posts only the important stuffs, some posts almost everything about their life; literally each and every step of them!, some posts occasionally and some never ever posts :lol: 

Its all in the sharing which is what social media is really all about.But do the facts shared in their profile actually represents your personality?The answer could be a bit complicated!


*Is your social media account a true reflection of who you are? or just a compensation for low self esteem?
Discuss your opinion!*

----------


## Shana

> Hey guys,
> 
> People on social media are of different types.Some posts only the important stuffs, some posts almost everything about their life; literally each and every step of them!, some posts occasionally and some never ever posts
> 
> Its all in the sharing which is what social media is really all about.But do the facts shared in their profile actually represents your personality?The answer could be a bit complicated!
> 
> 
> *Is your social media account a true reflection of who you are? or just a compensation for low self esteem?
> Discuss your opinion!*


It depends on who perceives it.
I don't agree with sharing my each and every personal emotion in social media. I limit myself to important things and events.

There're others who use social media as a diary. maybe one could argue that it's their real personality. and there're some who don't use social media at all. On the whole, perceiving one's personality through social media can be deceiving. We display the best of us in the media, not our worst moments or shady habits. Social media is the worst place to judge someone.

----------


## Moana

> Hey guys,
> 
> People on social media are of different types.Some posts only the important stuffs, some posts almost everything about their life; literally each and every step of them!, some posts occasionally and some never ever posts
> 
> It’s all in the sharing which is what social media is really all about.But do the facts shared in their profile actually represents your personality?The answer could be a bit complicated!
> 
> 
> *Is your social media account a true reflection of who you are? or just a compensation for low self esteem?
> Discuss your opinion!*


I think it reflects the real us! I've seen some people who are shy in real type but while commenting they show their funnier type

----------


## Helena

> We display the best of us in the media, not our worst moments or shady habits. Social media is the worst place to judge someone.


I agree with your point. Thank you for sharing your views Shana

----------


## Helena

> I think it reflects the real us! I've seen some people who are shy in real type but while commenting they show their funnier type


But, don't you think it ends up with so many complications? Just think, if a person judges you based on your social media profile and later on gets a chance to meet you face to face, that person will really be confused when he interacts with you in reality! You won't be a replication of the one portrayed in your profile,isn't it so?

----------


## Lorraine

> Hey guys,
> 
> People on social media are of different types.Some posts only the important stuffs, some posts almost everything about their life; literally each and every step of them!, some posts occasionally and some never ever posts
> 
> It’s all in the sharing which is what social media is really all about.But do the facts shared in their profile actually represents your personality?The answer could be a bit complicated!
> 
> 
> *Is your social media account a true reflection of who you are? or just a compensation for low self esteem?
> Discuss your opinion!*


I hope my personal facebook account reveal actual me. But there are many people who are maintaining their facebook account showing a different face to the followers. Some people try to reflect lot more things other than what they have. Some are trying to be much professional in their Facebook account other than how they are. Actually I hope facebook is a good media to show the other parties about your personality showing others the milestones of your life and all.

----------


## Bhavya

> It depends on who perceives it.
> I don't agree with sharing my each and every personal emotion in social media. I limit myself to important things and events.
> 
> There're others who use social media as a diary. maybe one could argue that it's their real personality. and there're some who don't use social media at all. On the whole, perceiving one's personality through social media can be deceiving. We display the best of us in the media, not our worst moments or shady habits. Social media is the worst place to judge someone.


Yes Shana, It depends on how we use our social media channels. And I totally agree with you statement *"Social media is the worst place to judge someone"* Simply on social media we share what we want to display to other people. So we can't judge people's personality based on that.

----------


## Bhavya

> I hope my personal facebook account reveal actual me. But there are many people who are maintaining their facebook account showing a different face to the followers. Some people try to reflect lot more things other than what they have. Some are trying to be much professional in their Facebook account other than how they are. Actually I hope facebook is a good media to show the other parties about your personality showing others the milestones of your life and all.


Lorraine, As Shana said. it's all depends on how we perceive and use social media. some people are showing their real personality on social media , some are showing a fabricated life on social media and others don't have any idea about social media. So we can't understand a person's real personality based on their social media activities.

----------

